
“Every Eatable Necessary to Complete New Year’s Dinner” - oftenwrong
https://blogs.loc.gov/inside_adams/2018/12/every-eatable-necessary-to-complete-new-years-dinner/?loclr=eaiab
======
masonic
(Refers to a 1918 grocery print ad in the Perth Amboy Evening News)

